# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Alvleesklierklachten:hoe te herkennen?

## Lady

Mijn man had last van zijn maag,en een hele zere plek in zijn rug,die meestal aanwezig is.
Soms gaat het een dag beter,maar dan is het er weer.
Galblaas is nu 2 mnd geleden verwijderd,omdat ze dachten dat dat de veroorzaker was,niet dus .
nu denken ze dat het de alvleesklier is,hij maakt zich nu toch wel zorgen.
Heel af en toe krijgt hij die pijn s'nachts,en een rare smaak in zijn mond,en heeft dan iets bloed in zijn speeksel.
Zijn hier mensen die het herkennen?

----------


## skydirk

ik heb ooit een alvleesklierontsteking gehad. een zeurende pijn in de rug. via en bloedtest heeft de dokter toen gezien dat mijn alvleesklier ontstoken was. ik heb toen een medicament gekregen, moest weinig vetten eten en een paar dagen later was ik ervan af. mij moeder had die zeurende pijn ook gedurende een paar weken. bij haar was het wel erger. pancreaskanker en 3 maanden later was ze overleden. een ziekte die ik niet zou willen meemaken. constant morfine krijgen tegen de pijn. &#233;&#233;n van de pijnlijkste kankers.

----------


## jol28

ben zelf cronisch alvleesklier patiant heb in 2004 4 maanden in het zieken huis gelegen en 7 maanden sonde voeding bij is het ook onstaan door de galblaas in 2007 hebben ze de staart verwijderd omdat ik steeds cyster heb het is vervelende pijn rug nek buik je herkend een de pijn van de alsvleesklier echt heel duidelijk boven in de buik hefige steken straalt uit naar de rug en nek je kunt ook exstreem gaan brakken als je het niet vertrouwt hammer dan op een st schane kunt beter te vroeg er bij zijn dan kunnen ze het beter behandelen ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt mag alles vragen hoor vriendelijke groet jol

----------


## parfum

Ga s.v.p. zo snel mogelijk naar de dokter en vraag met spoed een verwijzing naar de internist.
Mijn man had dit ook en die hielden ze aan het lijntje, zo moeten meteen een goede
echo van de alvleesklier maken en een ct-scan van de alvleesklier en lever en natuurlijk bloedprikken op kanker v.d. pancreas/lever.
Mijn man heeft nu alvleesklierkanker met uitzaaiingen in de lever, alles in vergevorderd stadium, er is niets meer aan te doen, prognose hoogstens 4 maanden te leven, dus hoe sneller je erbij bent hoe beter het is, misschien is er dan nog iets aan te doen. Veel succes en sterkte toegewenst.

----------

